

The SeatGeek Event Recommendations API - acslater00
http://seatgeek.com/blog/dev/seatgeek-event-recommendations-api

======
clumsybull
How would it be able to calculate results from an arbitrary vector of
preferences in realtime? It seems like the sort of thing that could not be
done quickly enough to respond with a synchronous API request. In other words,
it seems like the sort of thing that is naturally backgrounded.

~~~
acslater00
It can be done fast enough. There is some pre-processing of the raw data at
startup time, so all we store in memory is a matrix representation of our
user/artist preference graph.

A typical preference calculation for a new arbitrary set of artists takes
50-100ms, at which point it is cached for a while. Our most common queries
[individual performers, for example] tend to read from cache, which helps.

------
bellajara
For those who are curious, a direct link to the documentation:
<http://platform.seatgeek.com/#recommendations>

------
frankdenbow
Looks great. Are there affiliate options coming?

------
yolesaber
I didn't even know SeatGeek had an API. Just added their event listings to one
of my side projects.

Serendipity.

------
andremedeiros
I think their website just got hacked...

~~~
zackkitzmiller
Unfortunately, it does seem that way. We're looking at it.

